# Onkyo TX-NR929 A/V Receiver Review Discussion Thread



## Wardsweb

*Onkyo TX-NR929 9.2-Channel Network A/V Receiver *
By Luther Ward








We all know Onkyo and have come to expect good things from them. The only down side is there are so many to choose from. Add to that an overlap between entry level, mid line and top of the line models and the task can seem a bit daunting. This is one of the reasons why you come to the Home Theater Shack. We have undertaken the task of trying many of the different models in our own homes and give you real world reviews from the users point of view. 

Check out just a few of the features and then read the full review.

•	9.2 channel receiver
•	Built-in Wi-Fi for app-controllable multizone network audio streaming
•	Built-in Bluetooth wireless audio technology
•	Audyssey’s MultEQ XT32 room acoustic equalization
•	THX Select2 Plus certified power audio in up to three zones
•	DTS Neo:X™ , Dolby Pro Logic IIz, Audyssey DSX 
•	Onkyo Remote App for iPod, iPhone, Android and Kindle devices
•	9 HDMI inputs for movie, gaming and other sources
•	2 HDMI outputs with Zone 2 HMDI out for connecting an additional display to watch the same program, or a different one, in two different rooms
•	Plays back files over your wireless home network, including high-res audio formats like DSD, FLAC, WAV and Dolby TrueHD along with MP3, WMA, WMA Lossless, Ogg Vorbis, AAC, Apple Lossless and LPCM 


Onkyo TX-NR929 9.2-Channel Network A/V Receiver Review


----------



## tonyvdb

It looks like another great product by Onkyo and I understand that it uses a new design for the HDMI board so maybe they won't have the heat caused issues that have been in the past.
My only complaint is they dropped the HQV processing.


----------



## bkeeler10

Great review, thanks. I'm definitely intrigued by MultEQ XT32. I am also intrigued by Anthem's ARC system. It would be awesome if HTS could get a sample of the new Anthem MRX510 and if you could review it (since you have the Onkyo on hand permanently now). I would be interested in a comparison of the virtues of each.


----------



## balor1eye

Interesting review. Did you:

1. Test media streaming? Did it decode hi-rez FLAC or DSD files correctly? Was the menu responsive or sluggish like all receivers I've seen?

2. Use this receiver's amplifier for powering your speakers? I see that you have external amps - I'd like to know how the receiver does without external amplification.


----------



## tonyvdb

balor1eye said:


> 2. Use this receiver's amplifier for powering your speakers? I see that you have external amps - I'd like to know how the receiver does without external amplification.


I can tell you that the 828 one model below was bench tested and did really well as Onkyo always does.
5 channels driven at 8ohms it did 125 watts and 7 channels it did 97watts. So it would stand to say the 929 would do a bit better as it weighs a little more.


----------



## Wardsweb

balor1eye said:


> Interesting review. Did you:
> 
> 1. Test media streaming? Did it decode hi-rez FLAC or DSD files correctly? Was the menu responsive or sluggish like all receivers I've seen?
> 
> 2. Use this receiver's amplifier for powering your speakers? I see that you have external amps - I'd like to know how the receiver does without external amplification.


I'm running 9.2 at the moment. The TXNR929 drives all but two of these and does a great job. My mains use an active crossover and are bi-amped. I would says with something around 100 watts per channel, all channels driven, it can handle almost any speaker you want to use. 

I will stream some FLAC files this evening and post my findings.


----------



## Wardsweb

I plugged in a one terabyte USB drive on the front of the 929. Pressed the home button on the remote and chose USB. It was like clicking on my computer. It read it instantly and that is about 750 gigs worth of music. I then chose my reference music folder and it started with 1 of 166 folder.


----------



## Wardsweb

I chose the first folder and it showed me the music in that folder. I have a folder for each album.


----------



## Wardsweb

I chose the third song and it started right away. It did take about 5 seconds before the album artwork displayed. There is no artwork in the folder, so it had to pull it from the internet using the built in Wi-Fi.


----------



## balor1eye

Thanks for testing! Does it handle 5.1 flacs? How about DSD?


----------



## Wardsweb

balor1eye said:


> Thanks for testing! Does it handle 5.1 flacs? How about DSD?


This I don't know, as I don't have any 5.1 FLAC or DSD files to test with.


----------



## gregsdouglas

tonyvdb said:


> It looks like another great product by Onkyo and I understand that it uses a new design for the HDMI board so maybe they won't have the heat caused issues that have been in the past.
> My only complaint is they dropped the HQV processing.


I had the 828 and now have the 929 and couldn't be happier. There are definitely some changes to the video calibration menus, but overall performance is good. What I noticed is the 929 is faster handling the video - I had a lot of Lip Sync issues streaming MKV files to the 828 -the only change I can see is the HQ Vida is now Qdeo. I now have ZERO lip sync issues, where previously I had to manually tweak the setting for each movie -they were all just a little different. Not a huge deal at first, but by the halfway point of any given movie, it was very distracting.

*LOVE LOVE LOVE my 929*. Very very happy with the sound, the speed of the menus, the look of the equipment and the on-screen displays, the versatility and the power. Running all 9 channels off it right now and, well, did I say I was happy? True story.


----------



## Wardsweb

gregsdouglas said:


> I had the 828 and now have the 929 and couldn't be happier. There are definitely some changes to the video calibration menus, but overall performance is good. What I noticed is the 929 is faster handling the video - I had a lot of Lip Sync issues streaming MKV files to the 828 -the only change I can see is the HQ Vida is now Qdeo. I now have ZERO lip sync issues, where previously I had to manually tweak the setting for each movie -they were all just a little different. Not a huge deal at first, but by the halfway point of any given movie, it was very distracting.
> 
> *LOVE LOVE LOVE my 929*. Very very happy with the sound, the speed of the menus, the look of the equipment and the on-screen displays, the versatility and the power. Running all 9 channels off it right now and, well, did I say I was happy? True story.


Fantastic! Always glad to hear members have found good gear that works. I think we get more out of real world experiences. You can only gleem so much info from a marketing brochures.


----------



## Tonto

Hey Luther, very nice review. I am interested to know what kind of heat this unit is putting out when driven hard.


----------



## gregsdouglas

I use mine for a 9.2 setup. Three Blu-ray action movies, back- to-back-to-back at reference to reference -5 db and it gets warm. It runs much cooler than the tx-nr828 I had before. Same speakers, way less heat. The 828 got hot, the 929 does not.


----------



## Andre

The one thing I like more on the Denon then the Onkyo is the Denon runs ITunes where as Onkyo want you do you windows media player


----------



## gregsdouglas

That's definitely true, although if you look at feature sets, I think you will find if AirPlay is that important to you, the amount saved getting everything else the Onkyo brings to the table (especially at this price) you can easily drop another hundred bucks for an AppleTV and still have cash left over.....

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## smurphy522

My only hesitation is that Onkyo has kept out a defining Audyssey feature - Sub eq ht. It should be Std offering in a $1K+ receiver today! It seems that many receiver companies are scaling back the Audyssey suite - which is opposite of what is typically done with features in this segment. Maybe this is being driven by Audyssey themselves in the licensing?


----------



## tonyvdb

smurphy522 said:


> My only hesitation is that Onkyo has kept out a defining Audyssey feature - Sub eq ht. It should be Std offering in a $1K+ receiver today! It seems that many receiver companies are scaling back the Audyssey suite - which is opposite of what is typically done with features in this segment. Maybe this is being driven by Audyssey themselves in the licensing?


The vast majority of people don't have two subs so the added cost of sub EQ may simply not be worth it for Onkyo.


----------



## cdunphy

thats quite a speaker setup you have,I'm really intrigued with the klipsh jubilee's I think my next mains are gonna be svs ultra's or triton 3's dont have the space for them yet out there in the distance I see some jubilee's (I heard some at capitol audio fest very nice sound for 2 channel) . thanks for the review
CD


----------



## Wardsweb

cdunphy said:


> thats quite a speaker setup you have,I'm really intrigued with the klipsh jubilee's I think my next mains are gonna be svs ultra's or triton 3's dont have the space for them yet out there in the distance I see some jubilee's (I heard some at capitol audio fest very nice sound for 2 channel) . thanks for the review
> CD


Thank you. The Jubilee's are not for everyone. They are very large, imposing and most women will find them a bit to much for home use, but my wife and I love them. 

These were the last speakers that Paul Klipsch designed (with a smaller horn). The audio engineer, Roy Delgado, that worked with him, heads the Pro division out of Hope Arkansas. They were not originally designed for commercial use. They were to be the 50 anniversary replacement for the Klipschorn. When Paul died and the head of accounting took over the company, he was going to end the speaker before it began. Rather than see Paul's swan song speaker be lost forever, Roy persuaded the new president to let the division he heads take it over. He had to sell it commercially to keep it as an active production item. They normally come in black. Mine were custom built in African mahogany. They are normally sold to movie theaters, but Roy is so passionate about them, he works with consumers to buy them through commercial channels.


----------



## Osage_Winter

You know what I don't like about the "new" generation of Onkyo receivers (and I'm a dyed-in-the-wool fanboy, admittingly)? The aesthetic factor -- to me, the design of these new AVRs and processors isn't nearly as nice as the previous-generation units (such as my trusty 605 with its angled-inward-toward-the-center chiseled faceplate)...

Unless my 605 burned up tomorrow, I don't think I would be in any rush to replace it with one of the new models (even though I've been itching to upgrade it to a model with preouts to add amps)...:coocoo: :coocoo: :rolleyesno: :rant:


----------



## gregsdouglas

To each his own I guess. I love the new Onkyo's look. Classic, elegant, uncluttered and they just reek of quality - at least their upper end ones. (The 727-929 models, for example.) The aluminum faceplates with the hinged cover over the front panel connections... Love it! (Once enough rubbing alcohol takes the residue off the "Spotify Inside" sticker!)

I actually owned, very briefly, the Yamaha rx-a3030 and definitely prefer the look of my Onkyo TX-NR929 100% over the Yamaha. That said, I know many people have commented about the slick look of the Yamaha....

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Osage_Winter

gregsdouglas said:


> To each his own I guess.


I suppose this is the bottom line...:bigsmile:



> I love the new Onkyo's look. Classic, elegant, uncluttered and they just reek of quality - at least their upper end ones. (The 727-929 models, for example.) The aluminum faceplates with the hinged cover over the front panel connections... Love it! (Once enough rubbing alcohol takes the residue off the "Spotify Inside" sticker!)


Oh, I'm totally with you on their aluminum faceplates and the overall tactile feel of the units -- as you mentioned, they exude quality...but I'm talking more along the lines of the older models before these new ones came out...to me, they were more "business serious" in nature; I can recall going into a local Fry's and playing with some of the knobs and buttons on the 8050 stereo receiver and mentally comparing it to my now discontinued 8555 model and thinking how much better the 8555 was built than that unit...from the kind of plasticky, smallish volume knob (compared to the hefty, slow-turning, aluminum knob on my gorgeous 8555) to the plasticky-feeling main buttons, the quality just didn't seem to be there...I felt the same way about some of the surround receiver models as well...:huh:

Funny thing about the stickers on the faceplates you mention -- most Onkyo fanatics will admit to either loving the stickers the receivers come with or hating them; I for one actually would leave them on when a piece of gear came with the stickers but curiously enough, my TX-SR605, bought brand new, DIDN'T have any of the standard Onkyo stickers on the front (you know, "HD AUDIO DECODING!" and "90 WATTS X 7!" etc.) which made me believe that PERHAPS I got a refurbished model...:scratch:



> I actually owned, very briefly, the Yamaha rx-a3030 and definitely prefer the look of my Onkyo TX-NR929 100% over the Yamaha. That said, I know many people have commented about the slick look of the Yamaha....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


I'd take the look of the Onkyos -- even new ones -- over the kinda over-complicated-with-too-many-knobs Yammie receivers any day as well; I don't even care for the premium Advantege models...


----------



## gregsdouglas

Excellent. I quite like the etched logos like the Integras have though - that I would love to have on my 929. Subtle yet showing some style. I guess I assumed the stickers would fade, peel and look like after a couple years so scrapped them on day 1 after returning the Yammie. 

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Osage_Winter

gregsdouglas said:


> Excellent. I quite like the etched logos like the Integras have though - that I would love to have on my 929. Subtle yet showing some style. I guess I assumed the stickers would fade, peel and look like after a couple years so scrapped them on day 1 after returning the Yammie.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


Indeed; perhaps because they're one and the same company, Onkyo should start etching the logos on their receivers' faceplates...:T onder:


----------



## smurphy522

tonyvdb said:


> The vast majority of people don't have two subs so the added cost of sub EQ may simply not be worth it for Onkyo.


I just read more on Audyssey's web site regarding Sub EQ HT. I had misunderstood that it also handled one sub in a better way than XT32 did. However it only "improves" the performance of two subwoofers and as mentioned is not of use to most people. Thanks for pointing that out!

I had previously though all AVRs w/XT32 got this dual sub treatment as Audyssey had initially stated in this link


----------



## gregsdouglas

Yeah, Sub EQ HT would be nice. I have mine running 9.2 and I was worried about setting it up. Onkyo markets this 929 as a "9.2" receiver, but uses an internal y-cable to split the same sub signal to two external pre-outs. 

They are NOT independently configurable, let alone able to be separately EQ'd by Audyssey. The 929 only has one crossover setting for any subs connected and the gain setting applied act on both pre-outs. 

I think this should still be called "9.1," but don't need to nitpick. I still love the receiver and didn't end up having any problems adding sub number 2.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## jon96789

tonyvdb said:


> It looks like another great product by Onkyo and I understand that it uses a new design for the HDMI board so maybe they won't have the heat caused issues that have been in the past.
> My only complaint is they dropped the HQV processing.


It was the HQV processing that caused a lot of the problems... The HQV processor gets uber hot, drying out the adjacent caps on the HDMI board. My old Denon DVD-3930 has the HQV processor and it failed because of high heat.

To avoid the issue, I stuck heat sinks on all the hot chips on the HDMI board.

My other and really big concern is the reliability of the unit... Every model run for the past six years had quality issues, HDMI board failures, IDE connector failures, circuit board flashing issues, amp failures. The problem is that the failures usually happens just as the warranty expires, talk about planned obsolescence.


----------



## adept777

Hi;

I am looking to upgrade from my NR709 to either the NR818 or the newer NR929? I do not see much difference other than the wireless BT & LAN. The Power Output is the same. Both has MultEQ XT32. And I think I see is the 4K Video
Upscaling with Qdeo is also available on both. The only major difference is the the fact that the 919 is 9.2 VS 7.2 on the 818. I do not need 9.2 so I am fine with that. And obviously the huge price gap... am I missing anything else?? Which one should I go with? Please HELP. Thanks!! :scratch:

addition info on what I have now; TX NR709. For speakers I have the complete Energy RC series: RC70 for FLFR LCR for Center RC10 for SLSR and the RCR for the SBL SBR. SUB: I have the eD A2-300 and the Hsu VTF-1 MK2. Thank you for your input.


----------



## gregsdouglas

If the changes aren't important to you, the 818 is a great deal. The only other thing I think is different is that the 929 has 4k Passthru as well as upscaling. The 818 only has upscaling. I can't get a defining tube answer about any problems the 818 may have in "Direct" or "Straight" modes passing a native 4k signal. If it may become important to you, call Onkyo's 800 number. That have great pre and post sales support. Best I've seen in this market. 

The 818 has a different style of circuitry between amp and power supply. Sounds like potentially better isolation than the 929, but I don't believe it is actually reflected as a measurable difference in the specs. 

I have had both, and I love my 929. Oh - the 929 has a slightly upgraded remote as well.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Andre

There is also the 828 the accessories 4 less cost difference between the 818 and the 828 is $50. The 828 and the 929 are very comparible. To see the exact difference you can do a comparison on the Onkyo website


----------



## gregsdouglas

I had my 818 replaced under warranty - they replaced it with the 929 due to the power rating but also the biggest difference is Audyssey XT32. The 828 doesn't have that. Fairly big change, IMHO.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## adept777

Thanks! Yeah you are correct - the only reason I looked away from the 828 is because 828 does not have the Audyssey MultEQ® XT32 but on the MultEQ®. So I thought I would go for either the 818 which has the MultEQ® XT32 and so does the 929. ..


----------



## adept777

gregsdouglas said:


> I had my 818 replaced under warranty - they replaced it with the 929 due to the power rating but also the biggest difference is Audyssey XT32. The 828 doesn't have that. Fairly big change, IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


Right on!!! Can you maybe share some of your observations since you have had both the 818 and the 929?? And would be your recommendation??


----------



## Andre

:sad: I stand corrected


----------



## adept777

gregsdouglas said:


> If the changes aren't important to you, the 818 is a great deal. The only other thing I think is different is that the 929 has 4k Passthru as well as upscaling. The 818 only has upscaling. I can't get a defining tube answer about any problems the 818 may have in "Direct" or "Straight" modes passing a native 4k signal. If it may become important to you, call Onkyo's 800 number. That have great pre and post sales support. Best I've seen in this market.
> 
> The 818 has a different style of circuitry between amp and power supply. Sounds like potentially better isolation than the 929, but I don't believe it is actually reflected as a measurable difference in the specs.
> 
> I have had both, and I love my 929. Oh - the 929 has a slightly upgraded remote as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


Sorry, but I missed to see this response from you. Question: Does the lack of 4K pass thru make a huge difference since I do have the Oppo BDP 103? Also I do use an external amp - three Monoblock M2000 by Outlaw Audio for my FR, FL and C speakers. 

What would be your one reason to spend the extra 400 + dollars to get the 929 instead of the 818 other than the lack of BT and Wifi which is not a concern for me. Thanks!!!


----------



## gregsdouglas

Operationally they're almost identical. The video setting menu is a little different - presumably because the HQ Vida chip was dropped for the 929. 

The 929 just seems to play louder than the 818 did. The rated power is very close, so I'm not sure why - but I played the 818 at the THX Ref mark ("82") all the time. With the 929, I am about 10db lower on the dial using the same speakers: RSL Speakers 7.2 www.rslspeakers.com (with CG24 upgrades for the whole L/C/R front sound stage) plus I have my older two Polk satellites running as front height for the 9.2 setup.) 

--Full disclosure: I upgraded my front speakers from CG4 (single 4" driver) to the CG24 (dual 4" drivers, 4 ohms vs 8 ohms) at the same time so that may account for the loudness gain, but RSL didn't seem to think there was a massive difference in volume output between them.)

I don't use the wireless as I have a Gigabit LAN connection already. I have an admittedly pathetic iTunes account so I don't use the Bluetooth either - everything I have is on my NAS server or BD player. 

Obviously I use the extra 2 channels so for me it is a factor. (Although I'm never really sure if the Height channel adds much. If I didn't already have the two extra speakers I probably would be just as happy with my 7.2 setup anyway.)

I play my movies loud. Really loud. Like - hear it not just upstairs, but outside, "down the driveway, still inside your car" loud. (Also, I live on an acreage with no super-close neighbours...)

If you want the Bluetooth and wireless and a couple more watts, go with the 929. If the power difference isn't a huge factor and you have a wired connection for internet, consider the 818 at a big discount. It's probably a $500 difference depending on where you're getting the 818...)

I am extremely happy with my rig right now. Love the 929. I definitely feel it is an upgrade over the 818, but it IS a big price jump. It is more comparable to the 3010 unit (check those specs!). Right now I can't see why anyone would buy the 3010 (as sheepishly confirmed by my local Onkyo rep.)

I honestly was never fully-satisfied with the 818 - I absolutely had clipping issues - running satellites crossed over at 100Hz -so that was a concern. I would not put the 828 in this class due to lower power than both the 818 and 929 and the drop down in Audyssey function. 

Again - I play really loud (when the wife isn't home!) That may not be an issue for most people. 

I also had the chance with my local dealer to audition the Yamaha RX-A3030 with the 929 side by side. After a shakey experience with the 818, I was worried about the 929 being just more of the same and my local stereo shop (www.visions.ca) actually allowed me to take both for a test drive in my own theater - awesome. I had the Yamaha for 2 days before returning it. 

For me, the Onkyo was superior in every way except for maybe "music sound fields" like cathedral, hall, jazz club, etc - if you're into that kind if processing. I never ever use those so it was a non-issue. Some people love them, I do not and they did not apply to movies which are 90+ percent of my usage. 

I love the 929 - and not because it was $950 less than the 3030. If the Yamaha was better, I would absolutely have paid the difference. No question. 

I had my last receiver for over 20 years so I wanted the right one, not just one I could get a deal on.... Hope that helps!

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## gregsdouglas

adept777 said:


> Sorry, but I missed to see this response from you. Question: Does the lack of 4K pass thru make a huge difference since I do have the Oppo BDP 103? Also I do use an external amp - three Monoblock M2000 by Outlaw Audio for my FR, FL and C speakers. What would be your one reason to spend the extra 400 + dollars to get the 929 instead of the 818 other than the lack of BT and Wifi which is not a concern for me. Thanks!!!


I honestly don't know how big a factor the Passthru would be. I would hope setting it to Direct or Bypass (Straight?) on video would send an unaltered signal thru if you (at some point) fed a 4k native signal into it. 

My main reason for 928 over 818 is the amp section, which doesn't seem to be an issue for you. I would call Onkyo to get clarification on exactly what the differences on the 4k handling are and if satisfied, get the 818 (based on what you're telling me anyway.)

Question: wouldn't there be a better choice as a pure pre-pro out there at that price though? Emotiva's new one due out in a couple months, maybe? I have really researched it, but this seems like a bit of waste to have the big amp section (that you're paying for) sit idle. I honestly don't know. Wasn't part of my equation when purchasing.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## adept777

gregsdouglas said:


> Operationally they're almost identical. The video setting menu is a little different - presumably because the HQ Vida chip was dropped for the 929.
> 
> The 929 just seems to play louder than the 818 did. The rated power is very close, so I'm not sure why - but I played the 818 at the THX Ref mark ("82") all the time. With the 929, I am about 10db lower on the dial using the same speakers: RSL Speakers 7.2 www.rslspeakers.com (with CG24 upgrades for the whole L/C/R front sound stage) plus I have my older two Polk satellites running as front height for the 9.2 setup.)
> 
> --Full disclosure: I upgraded my front speakers from CG4 (single 4" driver) to the CG24 (dual 4" drivers, 4 ohms vs 8 ohms) at the same time so that may account for the loudness gain, but RSL didn't seem to think there was a massive difference in volume output between them.)
> 
> I don't use the wireless as I have a Gigabit LAN connection already. I have an admittedly pathetic iTunes account so I don't use the Bluetooth either - everything I have is on my NAS server or BD player.
> 
> Obviously I use the extra 2 channels so for me it is a factor. (Although I'm never really sure if the Height channel adds much. If I didn't already have the two extra speakers I probably would be just as happy with my 7.2 setup anyway.)
> 
> I play my movies loud. Really loud. Like - hear it not just upstairs, but outside, "down the driveway, still inside your car" loud. (Also, I live on an acreage with no super-close neighbours...)
> 
> If you want the Bluetooth and wireless and a couple more watts, go with the 929. If the power difference isn't a huge factor and you have a wired connection for internet, consider the 818 at a big discount. It's probably a $500 difference depending on where you're getting the 818...)
> 
> I am extremely happy with my rig right now. Love the 929. I definitely feel it is an upgrade over the 818, but it IS a big price jump. It is more comparable to the 3010 unit (check those specs!). Right now I can't see why anyone would buy the 3010 (as sheepishly confirmed by my local Onkyo rep.)
> 
> I honestly was never fully-satisfied with the 818 - I absolutely had clipping issues - running satellites crossed over at 100Hz -so that was a concern. I would not put the 828 in this class due to lower power than both the 818 and 929 and the drop down in Audyssey function.
> 
> Again - I play really loud (when the wife isn't home!) That may not be an issue for most people.
> 
> I also had the chance with my local dealer to audition the Yamaha RX-A3030 with the 929 side by side. After a shakey experience with the 818, I was worried about the 929 being just more of the same and my local stereo shop (www.visions.ca) actually allowed me to take both for a test drive in my own theater - awesome. I had the Yamaha for 2 days before returning it.
> 
> For me, the Onkyo was superior in every way except for maybe "music sound fields" like cathedral, hall, jazz club, etc - if you're into that kind if processing. I never ever use those so it was a non-issue. Some people love them, I do not and they did not apply to movies which are 90+ percent of my usage.
> 
> I love the 929 - and not because it was $950 less than the 3030. If the Yamaha was better, I would absolutely have paid the difference. No question.
> 
> I had my last receiver for over 20 years so I wanted the right one, not just one I could get a deal on.... Hope that helps!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using HTShack





gregsdouglas said:


> I honestly don't know how big a factor the Passthru would be. I would hope setting it to Direct or Bypass (Straight?) on video would send an unaltered signal thru if you (at some point) fed a 4k native signal into it.
> 
> My main reason for 928 over 818 is the amp section, which doesn't seem to be an issue for you. I would call Onkyo to get clarification on exactly what the differences on the 4k handling are and if satisfied, get the 818 (based on what you're telling me anyway.)
> 
> Question: wouldn't there be a better choice as a pure pre-pro out there at that price though? Emotiva's new one due out in a couple months, maybe? I have really researched it, but this seems like a bit of waste to have the big amp section (that you're paying for) sit idle. I honestly don't know. Wasn't part of my equation when purchasing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


Thanks for the well detailed input it does help me a lot! I am not saying I don't care for the amp or that I don't play it loud.. maybe not as loud as you  lol I like the sound quality that I get out of the Monoblocks hence the use of that.. 

I also do use Wired LAN connection and do not see a need for the wireless or the BT connectivity. I don't care for the BT too much cause of the range.. apparently it's a short range and not the best quality of sound.. I am old fashioned in some ways, like my wired music  

Now, I have heard about the issues with the 818.. many have complained of its instability but that is something that has always been the case with Onkyo. Although I am a dedicated Onkyo customer I do accept its flaws. And thankfully it has not affected me too much! 

I will look into the pre-pro too but I am nit sure if I'll go that route just because I like to be able to just use the receiver if I need to. Anyways thanks for your input I'll keep you posted... thanks!!!!


----------



## adept777

gregsdouglas said:


> I honestly don't know how big a factor the Passthru would be. I would hope setting it to Direct or Bypass (Straight?) on video would send an unaltered signal thru if you (at some point) fed a 4k native signal into it.
> 
> My main reason for 928 over 818 is the amp section, which doesn't seem to be an issue for you. I would call Onkyo to get clarification on exactly what the differences on the 4k handling are and if satisfied, get the 818 (based on what you're telling me anyway.)
> 
> Question: wouldn't there be a better choice as a pure pre-pro out there at that price though? Emotiva's new one due out in a couple months, maybe? I have really researched it, but this seems like a bit of waste to have the big amp section (that you're paying for) sit idle. I honestly don't know. Wasn't part of my equation when purchasing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


Oh and I am not sure what you mean by the 929 being more louder than the 818 as they both have the same Power Output (per channel) .. can you clarify please?


----------



## gregsdouglas

I don't understand why the 929 plays louder than the 818 I had, but it does. I always ran the 818 at the "82" setting on the receiver. 

I get the same volume or more at around "75" on the 929. I don't know why that would be, but I cannot listen for extended periods at "82" on the 929. I would consistently watch 2-3 movies in a row at "82" on the 818. 

My 929 is louder. Definitely louder. Probably bit an issue with you as you have the external amps - that's why I suggested the 818 may be a better fit if you have no need for the wifi, Bluetooth or extra power output.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## adept777

Hmm.. that is weird!!! But yeah I think I have made up my mind.. especially with the fact that I will be saving over $400!! Thanks for your info 

I am going to call Onkyo tmrw to inquire about the amp/volume situation.. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## gregsdouglas

Please post their response! If they tell you the 818 and 929 have the same amp section, I guess that explains my warranty replacement! 

Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## bkeeler10

gregsdouglas said:


> I don't understand why the 929 plays louder than the 818 I had, but it does. I always ran the 818 at the "82" setting on the receiver.
> 
> I get the same volume or more at around "75" on the 929. I don't know why that would be, but I cannot listen for extended periods at "82" on the 929. I would consistently watch 2-3 movies in a row at "82" on the 818.
> 
> My 929 is louder. Definitely louder. Probably bit an issue with you as you have the external amps - that's why I suggested the 818 may be a better fit if you have no need for the wifi, Bluetooth or extra power output.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


I suspect this is a gain issue. Have you calibrated levels with an SPL meter? If they are all set to measure 75 dB with internal test tones on both units, then they should play essentially the same at a given volume setting.

If they are set as I describe, then I see two possibilities. First, try the relative volume instead of absolute. Perhaps the trims don't have the same effect on absolutevvolume as they do on relative. Second, it's possible that the software is set to play reference level at a different volume than the usual 0 dB on relative volume (by accident or on purpose).

In any event, the fact that the two play at different SPL when set to the same number on the volume dial does not necessarily indicate that one is more powerful or will ultimately play louder than the other.


----------



## Osage_Winter

This "number value" issue may be able to be adjusted via "IntelliVolume"...


----------



## gregsdouglas

<Left at the default setting on both>

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## ROMAN39

Hi !!! i am new here and i wanna buy this 929 soon, my question is whether internet radio -''tune in'' as new in this series, show full info about artist name and title song.Previous 818 doesn't show this at all. I will be greatful for some picture's how this look like in here.For examlpe on station's like-RADIO ITALO, Polska stacja 80's & Italo Disco,:help:


----------



## adept777

gregsdouglas said:


> Please post their response! If they tell you the 818 and 929 have the same amp section, I guess that explains my warranty replacement!
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


Hey gregsdouglas; Sorry about the delay in getting back to you, but I was busy setting up my 818 all day yesterday. YES!!! I ended up getting the 818 for $599 + the UWF-1 for FREE thru Crutchfield! 

Anyway so I was speaking with Onkyo and when inquired about your 929 being he said the only possible reason is the speaker volume levels being set differently on the both the units. So, I guess maybe you have the volume on your 929 set to be higher than the volume on 818? I am am talking about the speaker levels under speaker setting. The other reason he said could be the gain levels under Intellivolume.


----------



## kingnoob

adept777 said:


> Hey gregsdouglas; Sorry about the delay in getting back to you, but I was busy setting up my 818 all day yesterday. YES!!! I ended up getting the 818 for $599 + the UWF-1 for FREE thru Crutchfield!
> 
> Anyway so I was speaking with Onkyo and when inquired about your 929 being he said the only possible reason is the speaker volume levels being set differently on the both the units. So, I guess maybe you have the volume on your 929 set to be higher than the volume on 818? I am am talking about the speaker levels under speaker setting. The other reason he said could be the gain levels under Intellivolume.


When did you get it 599?I been watching price on crutchfeild/amazon for weeks still never seen price drop under $699:crying: lol


----------



## adept777

kingnoob said:


> When did you get it 599?I been watching price on crutchfeild/amazon for weeks still never seen price drop under $699:crying: lol


I bought it last Wednesday. However, you are correct it was 699 but I had a gift card that I used towards the purchase making my cost out of pocket to be 599 ))) But yeah it is still the cheapest (new) online as they do include the wifi adapter for FREE.


----------



## kingnoob

adept777 said:


> I bought it last Wednesday. However, you are correct it was 699 but I had a gift card that I used towards the purchase making my cost out of pocket to be 599 ))) But yeah it is still the cheapest (new) online as they do include the wifi adapter for FREE.


Doesn't seem like price is going to drop any under $700. I guess not bad for such a Powerhouse 135w/ch Ill probably buy one soon since all the entry level Amps I have tried don't have enough power.


----------



## tonyvdb

You might want to wait till this Friday as it's Black Friday. No telling what sales places might have then


----------



## kingnoob

tonyvdb said:


> You might want to wait till this Friday as it's Black Friday. No telling what sales places might have then


Good plan:T:T I want the 818 , but Ill see what go's on sale maybe the 717 will drop price also.


----------



## rselby

Well, I have been waiting for a while to get a new AVR,liked all the features onkyo offers, but have been reading abot people having all kinds of problems( but not too much said about the 929) , so is there any known issues, I would mainly be using thei as a pre/pro as I have all external amps(6 total to use if needed) but really like toa audyssey features ( seems like its way better than my YPAO) and I do listen to a lot of 2ch ...does this have a feature to bypass all sound fields for that?


----------



## Wardsweb

rselby said:


> Well, I have been waiting for a while to get a new AVR,liked all the features onkyo offers, but have been reading abot people having all kinds of problems( but not too much said about the 929) , so is there any known issues, I would mainly be using thei as a pre/pro as I have all external amps(6 total to use if needed) but really like toa audyssey features ( seems like its way better than my YPAO) and I do listen to a lot of 2ch ...does this have a feature to bypass all sound fields for that?



Direct: In this mode, audio from the input source is output without surround-sound processing. The speaker configuration and speaker distance settings are enabled, but much of the processing set via the audio setup is disabled.

Pure Audio: In this mode, the display and video circuitry are turned off, minimizing possible noise sources for the ultimate in high-fidelity audio reproduction.


----------



## rselby

Great, how long has the 929 been out? just wanna make sure that this model will not be one like the past models that has many issues with the HDMI or whatever,


----------



## Tom Riddle

So, anyone upgrade to the 929 from the 808 or similar model? If so, what are your thoughts? How is XT32 in comparison to regular MultEQ?


----------



## gregsdouglas

Tom Riddle said:


> So, anyone upgrade to the 929 from the 808 or similar model? If so, what are your thoughts? How is XT32 in comparison to regular MultEQ?


I upgraded from the 818. Onkyo can't say "why" but my 929 is louder than the 818 was. Noticeably. And no, it isn't Intellivolume or gain settings on the speakers. 

XT32 is worth the upgrade from MultEQ -more measurements, more specific room correction. I used the integrated Bluetooth today with an oscilloscope/tone generator doing a speaker check. Very handy that a free app now talks easily with the receiver. No wires, no fuss. Love it. 

Am very very happy with my 929. Wasn't thrilled with the 818. Was looking at other brands and even purchased the Yamaha Aventage RX-A3030 as an alternative as I was momentarily put off by Onkyo. Can't say enough good things about the 929 though. Awesome unit. Definitely am using all 9 powered channels so that is part of the adds benefit of the upgrade.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Tom Riddle

Thanks, Greg. I've experienced the loudness issue before when I switched from my 804 to the 808. I'm looking forward to the upgrade, the 808 has been good, but I've never been completely satisfied with it.


----------



## eecyclone

The 929 would be an awesome upgrade from my 709. What do you think I could sell my 709 for on the used market?

Are the extra front channels provide a cool effect or are they not very noticeable? Or maybe it depends on the room.


----------



## gregsdouglas

Check out kijiji and eBay , maybe craigslist and see what they're going for in your area. Hard for me to say what you'd get, but should be easy to find out in your local area. 

As for the extra fronts, if you meant the Height/PL IIz channels, if say they're noticeable but not crazy. If you're running 7 channels , I'd do the Surround + Surround Backs first (the 929 actually gives you a 6.2 option as well, with a centre-mounted single mono rear channel for that, but if you can fit both for stereo, I'd for sure go with that. 

I'd only consider the Height channels after those surrounds were in place, and depending on your layout, you may get a better sound field with Front Wides instead. That isn't an option based on the layout of my theater, so I added the Heights. I really noticed a change going from 5.1 to 7.2, it was dramatic. The change from 7.x to 9.x would be subtle. Good, but not as monumental a change as the upgrade to 7.x. 

Really notice the Heights in scenes with rain, as well as aerial explosions, jet & helicopter flyovers - although likely not as much as you'd expect. Mostly I notice the added depth in rainy scenes. It's there, but not a showstopper. A more full, rounded sound that helps mask the sound of "speakers" and give you more of a natural sound. Less point/directional sound, more a feeling of a full frontal soundscape - if you get where I'm going. 

I've tried out different sound fields and prefer the Neo:X Audyssey DSX and THX S2 Cinema modes to the Dolby PLIIz modes , but that's personal preference and room acoustics....

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## eecyclone

It looks like 709's are only going for $250-$350 on ebay, and there's nothing to compare it to on Craigslist. I think the upgrade will have to wait awhile longer. Maybe when 4k is more affordable. 

In the meantime I might hook up an extra set of speaker to my 709 and try out the front effect channels. I have 7.2 right now, but I could forgo the rear surrounds for a test.

Is there any material that really does well with the front effect channels? In my room I think front wide would be more easily implemented. (my ceilings are only 8 feet, and only 7 feet where my screen is at.)


----------



## kingnoob

eecyclone said:


> It looks like 709's are only going for $250-$350 on ebay, and there's nothing to compare it to on Craigslist. I think the upgrade will have to wait awhile longer. Maybe when 4k is more affordable.
> 
> In the meantime I might hook up an extra set of speaker to my 709 and try out the front effect channels. I have 7.2 right now, but I could forgo the rear surrounds for a test.
> 
> Is there any material that really does well with the front effect channels? In my room I think front wide would be more easily implemented. (my ceilings are only 8 feet, and only 7 feet where my screen is at.)


I think front wides add a lot of impact but are just matrixed in with DSX. Widens front soundstage with 9ch, id pick wides over heights.
7ch set up would depend on your room more.


----------



## gregsdouglas

This is the setup I used for determining speaker placement. I have my Surround L/R speakers slightly ahead of my seating area, Surround Back channels at the respective L/R corners, all about 6 feet high. LCR are all at head level around the projector screen. My front height speakers are at the outer left & right corners and just under 7' height, right under the drop ceiling. 

Online demo clip:
http://www.dolby.com/us/en/consumer/technology/home-theater/dolby-pro-logic-iiz-video.html
(same link, just is YouTube, without the explanation: 



)

*Compiled list of movies with good Height Effects:*
-I have most of these, but not all. The ones I have on this list, I can confirm!
300
Matrix Revolutions
Blade Runner
Top Gun DTS
2012 Audio Euphoria
Twilight Saga: New Moon
Ninja Assassin
U-571 and even better to test Subwoofer
the animated film "9" - Lots of great sound!
X-Men Origins: Wolverine
The Day the Earth Stood Still
The Last Castle
Rambo (2008)
Twister
Wall-E
Star Trek
Point Break
Death Race
Terminator: Salvation
IMAX Fighter Pilot
IMAX Super Speedway
The Notebook (the rain scene on the lake)


----------



## nikto34

Thanks for the great review. Am looking to upgrade my Denon 3310 receiver. I recently picked up some Paradigm Studio 100s v5 and a CC-690 for my dedicated 7.1 channel theater room. I was thinking of using the Onkyo NR929 as my pre and to power the surrounds. I was looking at going with Outlaw Model 2200 monoblocks for the L/C/R.

I like the feature set of the 929 and am comparing to the Yamaha RX-A1030. Can anyone tell me if on the multi zone functionality of the 929, can you output HDMI to Zone 2 and also output audio to Zone 3 at the same time. I understand that for Zone 3 I would need an amp but wanted to be able to have access to my music streaming options in Zone 3 and have an amp in this zone.

Would also be interested in opinions on my setup in regards to the monoblocks and the paradigms...


----------



## gregsdouglas

Here is the related page from the 929 manual. I have the receiver, but all 9 channels are used in my theater, I have no additional zones setup. It sounds like you can play all three at the same time, as long as you don't run more channels than the receiver can process.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## gregsdouglas

I have the 929, but only run the one zone. Checking the manual (PDF download is available) it sounds like you will have no problems, allowing for some limitations. 

If you're playing the USB input, the restriction is: "You cannot select different input selector NET or USB for your main room and Zone 2/3. Namely, if you have selected USB input selector for Zone 2/3, USB input selector will be selected in main room even if NET has been selected for main room."

Otherwise the only limitations are that you can't listen to different tuner frequencies, only one will be tuned at a time, and if you're using HDMI input, you can only play different sources if the receiver only has to decode a single source - so if you have a Blu-ray using Dolby TrueHD or DTS HD Master Audio, it can only decode that channel, everything else would have to be a PCM source, or Tuner/whatever. Only one processed signal at a time. 

You can download the manual here:

http://www.onkyousa.com/Products/model.php?m=TX-NR929&class=Receiver&source=indexBanner

Pages 84-85 cover this in detail. Should be all good for what you describe. 

I'll leave comments regarding your amp and speaker selections to other more-qualified members.... Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## PREMAL JOSHI

I would insist Onkyo, its a better product for multichannel. Very reliable.


----------



## gregsdouglas

PREMAL JOSHI said:


> I would insist Onkyo, its a better product for multichannel. Very reliable.


I did a split test with the 929 and top end Yamaha, the 3030. Only lasted three days. No question, build quality, menu design/options/appearance/operation, usable sound fields - everything was better with the Onkyo. There were 30+ modes for "Hall" "Cathedral" etc on the Yamaha, but I just couldn't ever see myself listening to them. 

For movies, there are SO many more iterations of useable processing: DTS Neo:X, PL IIx&z modes, Audessey DSX, THX, THX S2 Cinema, combinations of them, plus native HD master Audio, etc - they actually all have minor tweaks that sound better and noticeably different for each movie. Really really good sound. 

And I'm coming off 20 years of Yamaha ownership. I loved and still have my old Yamaha receiver. But the Onkyo kicks .

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## nikto34

gregsdouglas said:


> I did a split test with the 929 and top end Yamaha, the 3030. Only lasted three days. No question, build quality, menu design/options/appearance/operation, usable sound fields - everything was better with the Onkyo. There were 30+ modes for "Hall" "Cathedral" etc on the Yamaha, but I just couldn't ever see myself listening to them.
> 
> For movies, there are SO many more iterations of useable processing: DTS Neo:X, PL IIx&z modes, Audessey DSX, THX, THX S2 Cinema, combinations of them, plus native HD master Audio, etc - they actually all have minor tweaks that sound better and noticeably different for each movie. Really really good sound.
> 
> And I'm coming off 20 years of Yamaha ownership. I loved and still have my old Yamaha receiver. But the Onkyo kicks .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


Thanks for the reply and information. Very helpful. I am definitely leaning more towards the 929 now but have also started to look at the Pioneer elites. Can not get as good of deal on these but they also have some nice features. Any experience with these?

Think I am sticking with the Outlaw Monoblocks after some discussions on the AVS forum. They get some positive feedback with the Paradigms...


----------



## gregsdouglas

I was absolutely interested in the Pioneer Elites. No local dealer for them so they were crossed off my list. I won't buy something without support. 

Has proved very prudent. Received amazing service from Onkyo and RSL Speakers for my gear. No looking back.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## nikto34

gregsdouglas said:


> I was absolutely interested in the Pioneer Elites. No local dealer for them so they were crossed off my list. I won't buy something without support.
> 
> Has proved very prudent. Received amazing service from Onkyo and RSL Speakers for my gear. No looking back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


In really reviewing the multi-zone features of the 929 and the Pioneer Elites, it appear that they have the same limitations as you have indicated above if someone is using the NET or USB setting in the main room or other zone. From how I am currently understanding the Yamahas, it does not appear that they have this limitation... One can watch a movie in the main zone, listen to NET music service in the other zone, and even watch a different HDMI source in the last zone. This could be a real plus with my setup and might be a reason to not go with the 929. Unless, there is a real downfall to going with the Yamaha. Am looking at the RX-A2030 and RX-A3030 to get this feature set... 

Do you have additional thoughts on your experience with the A3030?


----------



## gregsdouglas

Nope. Really, the biggest issues I had were the appearance of the onscreen menus (appears to be 8-bit graphics, like 1990's Nintendo) and I didn't like how Yamaha handles the Height speakers. Less control for you, more "trust us, we know what's best" - audio quality was great. I'm an admitted control freak and that's basically where Onkyo made a bigger impact. 

Cannot comment on a comparison between Yamaha & Onkyo with respect to additional zones. I don't run them so have no experience.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## nikto34

gregsdouglas said:


> Nope. Really, the biggest issues I had were the appearance of the onscreen menus (appears to be 8-bit graphics, like 1990's Nintendo) and I didn't like how Yamaha handles the Height speakers. Less control for you, more "trust us, we know what's best" - audio quality was great. I'm an admitted control freak and that's basically where Onkyo made a bigger impact.
> 
> Cannot comment on a comparison between Yamaha & Onkyo with respect to additional zones. I don't run them so have no experience.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


Well, this is really hard to track when looking at the multizone capabilities. It seems after reading the small print in all the manuals, the only receivers that will allow you to use the NET or USB function in a 2nd or 3rd zone while using a another source in the main zone are the Marantz 7007 and '08 series as well as the Denon X3000 and X4000.

I know this is a really specific need and could be solved by using Sonos but seems like most do not want to include this functionality. I am just trying to get the most out of one option instead of buying several to do the same thing...


----------



## Osage_Winter

gregsdouglas said:


> Received amazing service from Onkyo


While I'm a fanatic about their products (just see my avatar), this statement surprises me based on personal experience and what I've read from _countless_ owners of their gear...


----------



## gregsdouglas

Their local repair ship couldn't find the problem with my tx-nr818 receiver. Was clipping at way way way too low a volume, driving 5 satellites crossed over at 100Hz. 

They paid for me to ship it to their national center for deeper testing. When that place couldn't find it, they upgraded me to the new 929. 

Now that I'm having questions about cooling fan operation, they are giving me tech support via twitter DMs. No 800 numbers to call, etc. (Not that their 800 number sucks - I've used that a couple times as well. Crazy long business hours, not 24/7 I don't think, maybe 9-9? Don't recall, but excellent free tech support at easy access for all owners. Compared to Yamaha's non-existent support, that was a dream. With Yamaha I have to pretend to be an American and call their US support center, which cannot do anything for warranty.)

Onkyo has been great. Very happy.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Osage_Winter

As I said, surprising simply based on majority of feedback...

But I'm glad you had a good experience with them.


----------



## Gotham

another 929 from Italy! I'm so excided for this beauty! I'm new on HTShack, my name is Stefano! 

I've sold quickly my last 717 because i can't know if onkyo have correct hdmi trouble in this series. I've hope, but o don't have the certainty!

I haven't a right space for an a/v receiver of this type but it's future proof! A lot of more performance than my old 717! Same dinamic but more power and details.

Now with audissey xt32, i can see a movie or listen to music at more db then 717, all rolls and echos are gone. It's clear 2eq vs xt32...

Actually my 929 works 5.0 with 2 Dynavoice Challenger M-65(bi-ampli) + Challenger C-5 EX + Challenger S-5. Another 2 surround and 1 subwoofer arrive shortly!


----------



## Peter Loeser

Congratulations on your new purchases and welcome to the forum Stefano!


----------



## BeeMan458

Gotham said:


> I'm new on HTShack, my name is Stefano!


Hi Stefano. Welcome to HTS. We'll look forward to what you have to share.

...:T


----------



## masherdave

Having a small problem with my Onkyo. My receiver shuts the sound off, every so often (around every 15 mins) when It is decoding Dolby from my cable source. I have had to shut the Dolby output off at the options page on my cable box. (I use Telus Optik). I have tried every conceivable setting I can think of on my Onkyo.

Anybody else having this problem?

Unit is 3 months old


----------



## gregsdouglas

masherdave said:


> Having a small problem with my Onkyo. Anybody else having this problem? Unit is 3 months old


Nope. Never that. Every couple months my receiver loses its mind and refuses to play any audio from any source (never repeatable at a service depot of course!) -always is fixed by powering off AND REMOVING THE POWER CABLE for at least a minute. 

Annoying, but livable I guess.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## masherdave

My onkyo just died and won't power up at all. I have been told to take the unit in for warranty repair. Very sad as the unit is barely 10 months old. 

Will update


----------

